# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Losing more and more hair each day. Help!

## nb1992

I've been losing my hair for the past 8 years.  I noticed it about 5 months after I had my 3rd child.  I've tried minoxidil, but never kept it up for long enough to notice a change.  Two of my sisters and two brothers are also going through this; although, my parents have a full head of hair.  I've attached pictures to see if anyone can suggest treatments or am I too late.  I do have a dermatologist appointment in two weeks.  My hair loss is really starting to affect my selfesteem.  I hope I'm not too late to do something, anything about my hair loss.

----------


## tbtadmin

Hi nb1992,
We are glad that you ofund our forum! Bald Truth Talk has partnered with the NEW forum of The Women's Hair Loss Project. If you are a woman who has questions and is looking for a wonderful support community, we encourage you to sign up on the forum and post. They have a wonderful team of women who are great about making sure all questions are answered. Visit the forum: http://forum.womenshairlossproject.com/

Best of luck!

----------


## Sarahndipity

HI!

I know my post is almost two months after yours, but if you get this message ... don't give up hope! 

I would immediately get back on Rogaine and use it as directed. I get minimal growth (baby, vellum hairs) but the people I'm close to say that they can definitely tell a difference when I use it regularly.

You may also try a "thickening" or "volumizing" shampoo. Get a good one that fits in your budget (I use Progaine shampoo, $6.50, drugstore.com). Shampoos won't grow hair, but it will help with fullness. And you can try out different methods for styling your hair ... in general, avoid anything which will draw attention to it like severe parts, lots of length with nothing to break it (like bangs), and extra dark or extra light color.  And I find that my hair looks tons better when I keep it cut short, or at least keep it trimmed. But beware! Avoid blunt cuts and have your stylist slightly layer your hair. Do not let them "razor" cut your hair! It makes it worse and frizzy!

Hope your doc gave you some good treatment options!

----------


## coolchick

Hi there sorry to hear about your problem , I have same problem. I have gone to a dermatoligist and she told me to take BIOTIN pills. So its been over a month that I have been taking the pills. I am hoping that it will work for me. Biotin is for hair and nails so check it out or ask your dermatoligist.Good luck.

----------


## Katjie

> Hi nb1992,
> We are glad that you ofund our forum! Bald Truth Talk has partnered with the NEW forum of The Women's Hair Loss Project. If you are a woman who has questions and is looking for a wonderful support community, we encourage you to sign up on the forum and post. They have a wonderful team of women who are great about making sure all questions are answered. Visit the forum: http://forum.womenshairlossproject.com/
> Best of luck!


 I would still like to be able to use WHLP but my registration didn't go through completely and no one has responded to my messages to the admin.




> HI!
> 
> I know my post is almost two months after yours, but if you get this message ... don't give up hope! 
> 
> I would immediately get back on Rogaine and use it as directed. I get minimal growth (baby, vellum hairs) but the people I'm close to say that they can definitely tell a difference when I use it regularly.
> 
> You may also try a "thickening" or "volumizing" shampoo. Get a good one that fits in your budget (I use Progaine shampoo, $6.50, drugstore.com). Shampoos won't grow hair, but it will help with fullness. And you can try out different methods for styling your hair ... in general, avoid anything which will draw attention to it like severe parts, lots of length with nothing to break it (like bangs), and extra dark or extra light color.  And I find that my hair looks tons better when I keep it cut short, or at least keep it trimmed. But beware! Avoid blunt cuts and have your stylist slightly layer your hair. Do not let them "razor" cut your hair! It makes it worse and frizzy!
> 
> Hope your doc gave you some good treatment options!


 I am also on Rogaine (minoxidil) and agree that it helps just a little bit, not as much as I would like though.

Your suggestions for haircare are also very good. The last time I had my hair cut I had it cut blunt because it is getting very thin on the end and I am trying to keep it as long as possible while I can (if there is no improvement in the thickness of my hair I will eventually have to cut it shorter - right now I am still able to tie it up) 




> Hi there sorry to hear about your problem , I have same problem. I have gone to a dermatoligist and she told me to take BIOTIN pills. So its been over a month that I have been taking the pills. I am hoping that it will work for me. Biotin is for hair and nails so check it out or ask your dermatoligist.Good luck.


 Biotin is good. So is zinc. I have always had a zinc deficiency and weak nails with white spots. I am taking zinc every day now and I think that should help the hair too.

----------

